# SkipMode suggestions



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

I'd like to see some additional options for SkipMode. My suggestion will be made from an Encore UI point of view.

1. *Press (D) to Skip and resume show* is something that pops up during commercials. In the case of the Super Bowl, it pops up during the game. For anyone who watches the commercials (or the game in the event of the Super Bowl), this may provide an annoyance. It may also become an annoyance when watching a show that has SkipMode off by seconds or minutes. This annoyance really only shows up when skipping back eight seconds after the initial press of the *Clear* button, but it still is a minor annoyance.

My suggestion is to create SkipMode options in *User Preferences*. An option to disable the *Press (D) to Skip and resume show* from popping up would be nice.

2. I'd also like to see a way to do a custom SkipMode. A bookmark if you will. In a recorded show, I'd have it so you'd pause it, hit *Info*, and then go below the four/six tuners at the bottom. That fifth thing in the *Info* screen will have perhaps a green D for SkipMode or a B for bookmarks. In this, you'd have an option to set something identical to a SkipMode "marker" at the point of being paused.

Only one "marker" or "bookmark" could be set per one second interval. Pausing within 1000 milliseconds of a bookmark would permit you to delete said individual bookmark in the *Info* menu's setting. There'd be Add/Remove. These "bookmarks" would act no different than SkipMode "markers" would. Pressing the *d* button to jump or using the *channel up *and *channel down* buttons.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Skipmode is never off by minutes, that would defeat the entire purpose. Never seen that reported either. Also have never seen anyone claim they want to watch the commercials when Skipmode is in play- are you the first? 

Bookmarks have been requested before. I assume they have been considered and not implemented intentionally. If you really want it, I would reach out to Tivo itself, it's not clear if this forum is truly monitored by Tivo.


----------



## TKnight206 (Oct 20, 2016)

jrtroo said:


> Skipmode is never off by minutes, that would defeat the entire purpose. Never seen that reported either. Also have never seen anyone claim they want to watch the commercials when Skipmode is in play- are you the first?
> 
> Bookmarks have been requested before. I assume they have been considered and not implemented intentionally. If you really want it, I would reach out to Tivo itself, it's not clear if this forum is truly monitored by Tivo.


I think I recall having one show skip about one minute too far, cutting part of the show off.

The Super Bowl got SkipMode, so anyone wanting to watch the game would have to deal with that thing popping up in the upper left.

There may be instances of stuff inside of commercial breaks that one wants to watch. Or one simply may be annoyed by any sort of pop-up on the screen. Giving us an option to disable that would be nice. If enough people would want something like that, we could band together and all send in that idea to their website.

I still like the idea of bookmarking parts of a show.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

TKnight206 said:


> I think I recall having one show skip about one minute too far, cutting part of the show off.


I recall seeing one instance but the part that was cut off was a spoof commercial, for the company the show was about, and the people TiVo has manually review the skip point may not have realized that it was supposed to be part of the show and not skipped like the normal commercials.

But having skipmode be accurate is why TiVo has people review the timing, and has it synced to the closed caption feed so your TiVo can adjust if your local channel doesn't start the program exactly on time. In fact IIRC the legal decision that found that skip mode wasn't a copyright violation depended on it not affecting the creative content (the main show) and only omitting the unrelated commercial content (the ads). In theory TiVo could get sued by a show's creators or studio if skip mode ever cut off some of a show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It may be annoying but it appears that info button clears the skip notice. At least on hydra.


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

For the past 2 or 3 weeks, I've noticed my OTA programs - ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox shows, skip mode is not working. Have I perhaps done something to turn skip mode off, or is it Tivo is not working correctly? I have Roamio OTA


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

connie_w said:


> For the past 2 or 3 weeks, I've noticed my OTA programs - ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox shows, skip mode is not working. Have I perhaps done something to turn skip mode off, or is it Tivo is not working correctly? I have Roamio OTA


There is a way to disable SM, but only TiVo can do that. I guess you have done a restart?

SM issues are actively discussed here: Skip not available on shows recorded tonight


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> There is a way to disable SM, but only TiVo can do that. I guess you have done a restart?
> 
> SM issues are actively discussed here: Skip not available on shows recorded tonight


Yes, I had tried the restart. Thanks for the link. I will take my issue over to that discussion.


----------

